

Trogdor: Burninatingly fast search using Yahoo BOSS - arien
http://wonko.com/post/fast-search-using-yahoo-boss

======
ensignavenger
This is really good. That may be the best new search engine/Google competitor
that I have seen!

------
arien
Apologies if it was sent before, I didn't see it mentioned and found it
interesting :)

